# So who is your favorite villian?



## evenflow1121 (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is mine:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Of these two, either or...


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 13, 2006)

That's easy...


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 13, 2006)

mines probably binladen and the suiside bombers or darth vader :jediduel: 

lol


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 13, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> That's easy...


 
LOL


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 13, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> That's easy...



So...wrong...  :lfao:

Oh wait...my favorite villain?  Darth Vader - before Hayden Christensen's sissified performance as Anakin.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 13, 2006)

Fictional?  I'll go into the wayback and pick Auric Goldfinger.  That whole "No Mr. Bond...I expect you to die."  really does it for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2006)

From a Cartoon: The midnight bomber that bombs at midnight


----------



## Kreth (Aug 13, 2006)

Top Dollar in The Crow. Full ****ing stop.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 13, 2006)

Favorite fictional villian has to be the joker.  I mean read the Dark Knight Returns or A Killing Joke sometime.  The Joker is not a nice man.  Actually in the late 80's he killed Robin with a crow bar.  Not Dick Grason or Tim Drake but Jason whoever the last name was.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 13, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Favorite fictional villian has to be the joker.  I mean read the Dark Knight Returns or A Killing Joke sometime.  The Joker is not a nice man.  Actually in the late 80's he killed Robin with a crow bar.  Not Dick Grason or Tim Drake but Jason whoever the last name was.


If the Joker wouldn't have done it, I would have.  He was an annoying lil ****.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2006)

Thulsa Doom, from "Conan the Barbarian":






James Earl Jones has always been one of my favorite actors, period.  

An honorable mention goes to Mr. T from "Rocky III":






"I reject the challenge, 'cuz Balboa ain't none!  But I'll be happy to beat up on him some more!"  - Clubber Lang





			
				JeffJ said:
			
		

> If the Joker wouldn't have done it, I would have. He was an annoying lil ****.


 
Unfortunately, they brought him back from the dead sometime earlier this decade.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 15, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 15, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Here is mine:


 
Gary Oldman's character, Stansfield, in The Professional.


----------



## bydand (Aug 15, 2006)

OK you can start making fun of me officially after my answer.  LOL

Snidley Whiplash from the old [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Dudley Do-Right cartoons.   Yuck-it-up everybody!!!!   If you watched it, you can imitate the "evil" moustasch twist while tying poor Nell to anything and everything.

You have to admit though it was a great match-up and those of us old enough to remember who Dudley Do-Right, Nell Fenwick, and Snidley Whiplash even are did watch the episodes.  Mainly because that was long before cable, satellite, or other viewing options and on Saturday morning if it was raining and you couldn't go outside, you watched what was on, not what you wanted to see.  
[/FONT]


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 15, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] tying poor Nell to anything and everything.
> 
> [/FONT]



Whatever she digs...


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> From a Cartoon: The midnight bomber that bombs at midnight



SPOOOOON!

My favorite Villian?


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 29, 2006)

Bolo!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 1, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Bolo!


 
Heh.  Always a good choice.  I only wish he could have had a fight against Bruce Lee in the movies, but alas, Bruce's untimely death left Sze (Bolo) with having to settle for one of the Bruceploitation clones.  I think it was Bruce Le, in "Bruce and the Shaolin Kung Fu."  

On another note, he looks amazingly fit, and not just for someone who is almost 70 years old.


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2006)

Alan Rickman long before he became Hogworts Professor Snype..I liked hi, best in Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves..


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 1, 2006)

Mr. Chong in "Revenge of the Pink Panther", also known as......................................................


----------



## wee_blondie (Sep 30, 2006)

Oddjob in Goldfinger for sure!!  That hat was mega cool!  I practiced with a frisbee for ages but couldn't get the head off any statues!!

His austin powers spoof - RandomTask - was also rather formidable (and Scottish)

:mst:


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 30, 2006)

Dark Helmet...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 30, 2006)

Cobra Commander (GI Joe)
Starscream (Transformers)
Oogie Boogie (Nightmare Before Christmas)

But my all time favorite bad guy race is the Borg from Star Trek.

AoG


----------



## crushing (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Tames D (Sep 30, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> That's easy...


 
Looks like your a Bin Laden fan...


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 30, 2006)

This pair for sure...





Boondock Saints!
Gotta love bad boys with guns and Irish accents


----------



## dubljay (Oct 1, 2006)

xMarishltenx said:


> This pair for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"And shepherds we shall be,_ _For thee, my lord, for thee._ _Power hath descended forth from thy hand,_ _That our feet may swiftly carry out thy command._ _So we shall flow a river forth unto thee,_ _And teeming with souls shall it ever be._ _In nomine Patri, et Filii, et Spiritu Sancti"_


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 1, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Of these two, either or...




"Whauve Twue Whauve"


----------



## exile (Oct 1, 2006)

It's gotta be The Master from _Doctor Who_...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 1, 2006)

Kain (legacy of Kain/Soul Reaver game series).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 1, 2006)

xMarishltenx said:


> This pair for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Must be I'm slightly askew but I don't consider them villains in a true sense. *shrug*


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Must be I'm slightly askew but I don't consider them villains in a true sense. *shrug*



Yeah, maybe Anti-hero is better.


----------

